# 2017 Cruze 1.4T E85 kit?



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

There is, with good results, but you have to get a kit with different (bigger?) injectors that work with E85. The kit comes with an optical sensor in the fuel line to adjust the injection quantity based upon how much ethanol is in the fuel, and you also need an engine time to work with the E85. Total cost starts to get toward $1,000 or maybe above that, but the results are close to 200 horsepower.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Whoops, I meant over $1,000 for this kit: 1.4T E85 System Bundle | Vermont Tuning LLC


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

DOUBLE WHOOPS

I think that's a kit for Gen1 cars. I thought all the 1.4T engines were direct injection but turns out the 1st gen cars are port injection.


----------

